# Angeln in Kroatien



## Carphero (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen. #h 
Ich suche nach verlaesslichen Informationen ueber das Bootsangeln auf kleinere Thune oder andere aehnlich fangbares |kopfkrat .Ich habe im vergangenen Jahr im Sommer beobachten koennen,das sich die etablierten Thunfischboote mit den kleineren Arten nicht gerne auseinandersetzen und stattdessen fuer teueres Geld die Angler weit vor die Kornaten fahren,um 2 Fische die Woche zu fangen.Das allerdings dann Thune so um die 100 Kg.
Fuer mich als passionierter Bootsfahrer(seetuechtiger 7,50 mtr Daycruiser mit 330 PS ,GPS Echolot etc) und Angler sind die aber garnicht so interessant #d .Ich wuerde viel lieber auf die kleineren Arten angeln,so um die 10-15 kg,dazu noch die roten Drachenkoepfe und Stachelmakrelen.Die ganz grossen sind erstens nicht so haeufig zu finden und zweitens moechte ich keine Trophaeen sondern den gefangenen Fisch in der Kueche oder auf dem Grill verwerten.
Mein Boot liegt in Mitteldalmatien,Naehe Sibenik, im Hafen von Jezera auf der Insel Murter und das ist ein idealer Ausgangspunkt um vor oder hinter den Kornati Inseln zu fischen.Bisher habe ich mich auf das Fischen auf Meeraeschen vom Ufer,oder Makrelen vom Boot aus begnuegt,wuerde das aber gerne etwas auseiten.Deshalb die Frage:Wie muss ich auf diese Arten Fischen?Schleppen?Koeder?Wassertiefe?Geraet?Ist mein Norwegengeraet evtl zu gebrauchen? ;+


----------



## Karstein (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo Carphero,

leider ist unser Member Marc ("wave") derzeit selbst als Skipper auf der "White Shark" unten in Jezera, der hätte die passenden Antworten für Dich parat. Aber von dort kommt er nicht in´s Internet...

Ich hätte aber die eMail-Adresse des Eigners Gernot von der "Perfect Lady", welche ebenfalls in Jezera liegt, für Dich - willst die Adresse per PM haben und ihn direkt befragen?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Carphero (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo Karsten.
Ja klar.Immer her damit.Bin dankbar fuer alles und jeden Tip.Die Boote kenne ich uebrigens.Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich am selben Anleger gelegen und jeden gefangenen Thun gesehen.Zumindest die,die waehrend meines Urlaubes dort gefangen worden sind.Einer der Skipper war oder ist ein deutscher ,recht kraeftige Statur,sehr lichtes Haar und 3 Tage Bart.Der Name ist mir nicht bekannt.Alter schaetzungsweise um die 40.
Waere super wenn ich von dort einige Tips bekommen koennte.Ich werde ab dem 16.7 fuer 4 Wochen wieder in Jezera sein,und wuerde gerne alles bereits hier in Deutschland vorbereiten,Geraetetechnisch gesehen.
Gruss,Volker


----------



## Karstein (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Alles klar, Telefonnummern kommen per PM. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------

